# NY State Finals - MECA 3x - September 23rd



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/events/2141236776133848/


*What:* MECA 3x state finals event (SQL ONLY!) and get together. If you dont want to compete, i still would love for you to come by. The more the merrier. Drinks and good ol' NY pizza will be provided. 

MECA Events


*Where:* Apicella Auto Sound - 11 Holt Drive, Suite 123, Stony Point, NY, 10980. 

*When:* September 23rd, 2018. Time TBD. Maybe 9am registration?

*How:* By you guys getting your butts over here and having fun with some like minded individuals and checking out some awesome cars! The rest will be handled by myself.


So, i just set this up no more than an hour ago. Still need at least 2 more MECA judges. I would also love to get iasca involved. I'm also thinking about doing a money round with prizes, as well as a "best demo" event. Money Round would be the judges own music, and best demo would be you picking a song that you think would impress the judge the most. Something that makes your system shine to its fullest potential.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick Apicella (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Host


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

1) Nick Apicella (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Host
2) Josh Kleckner (D34dl1fter) - 2011 nissan versa


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick Apicella (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Host
2) Josh Kleckner (D34dl1fter) - 2011 nissan versa
3) Kevin Mullings (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Mike (Rotex7) - 2016 VW Golf R
5) John Krewinski - 2017 Subaru Crosstrek


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey nick count me in...!!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick Apicella (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Host
2) Josh Kleckner (D34dl1fter) - 2011 nissan versa
3) Kevin Mullings (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Mike (Rotex7) - 2016 VW Golf R
5) John Krewinski - 2017 Subaru Crosstrek
6) Mike (MB2008LTZ) - Chevy Cruze


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Hmmm, 3 hour drive for me. Never competed or even been to a SQL event. Might have to check this out if I can find the time, we’ll see.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

V8toilet said:


> Hmmm, 3 hour drive for me. Never competed or even been to a SQL event. Might have to check this out if I can find the time, we’ll see.


compete or not, its always a fun time. Have you ever been to a get together? If not, i highly suggested it. I remember when i went to my first one like 5 years ago it was really an eye opener. It was awesome being around like minded individuals, being able to hear some great cars, putting faces to names, and making new friends. and hey, free NY pizza


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

plus, i definitely want to see a toilet with a v8


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I once owned a 2001 Toyota Tundra that everyone at work used to call the toilet, mainly because Jananese full size trucks at the time were just starting out and these guys were all Chevy, Ford, and Dodge die hard fans. The name stuck and the truck had a V8 so it became the V8toilet. That was my name on the Tundra Solutions Forum years ago when forums were all the rage and no one knew what Facebook was. The hardest part will be convincing the wife that I want to leave for a whole day to go see a car audio show and leave her with two young kids.  she loves her sound system but hates car audio in general and gets upset if I spend too much time with it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

V8toilet said:


> I once owned a 2001 Toyota Tundra that everyone at work used to call the toilet, mainly because Jananese full size trucks at the time were just starting out and these guys were all Chevy, Ford, and Dodge die hard fans. The name stuck and the truck had a V8 so it became the V8toilet. That was my name on the Tundra Solutions Forum years ago when forums were all the rage and no one knew what Facebook was. The hardest part will be convincing the wife that I want to leave for a whole day to go see a car audio show and leave her with two young kids.  she loves her sound system but hates car audio in general and gets upset if I spend too much time with it.


tell her your going to take a cooking class. problem solved


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Side note, We even have a head Finals judge as one of the judges for the event. If your looking for proper feedback before finals, you wont want to miss this.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I didn't plan on attending any more car audio events this year but this is only a ~1/2 hour from me so count me in!

1) Nick Apicella (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Host
2) Josh Kleckner (D34dl1fter) - 2011 nissan versa
3) Kevin Mullings (Mullings) - Toyota Prius
4) Mike (Rotex7) - 2016 VW Golf R
5) John Krewinski - 2017 Subaru Crosstrek
6) Mike (MB2008LTZ) - Chevy Cruze
7) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Nick , im in forgot to post !


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick Apicella (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Host

2) Josh Kleckner (D34dl1fter) - 2011 nissan versa

3) Kevin Mullings (Mullings) - Toyota Prius

4) Mike (Rotex7) - 2016 VW Golf R

5) John Krewinski - 2017 Subaru Crosstrek

6) Mike (MB2008LTZ) - Chevy Cruze

7) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry

8) Ian (Audirsfaux) - some ****ty audi

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Nick, if i can get away for the weekend i'll come. 5 hour ride for me though so i'm at 50/50 right now


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

There's a Yankee homestand that weekend. I may be in. I'm rarely willing to go that close to the city without checking out a game. Skizer is there any safe places to keep my car overnight? PM me. Then I might drive.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Watching this...as i'll stay sat too




Theslaking said:


> There's a Yankee homestand that weekend. I may be in. I'm rarely willing to go that close to the city without checking out a game. Skizer is there any safe places to keep my car overnight? PM me. Then I might drive.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> There's a Yankee homestand that weekend. I may be in. I'm rarely willing to go that close to the city without checking out a game. Skizer is there any safe places to keep my car overnight? PM me. Then I might drive.


If you stayed local to me, look for the hotels located in Nanuet. 15 minutes away. nice town. Normal hotels. Theres a holiday inn, and a couple others. Also a Hilton in Pearl River

To anyone wanting to stay locally, i would avoid the local motels in my town lol


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

i booked the hampton in nanuet


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

I wonder if any of these similar event taking place in Southern California. I Would really like to go to one


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Justintime said:


> I wonder if any of these similar event taking place in Southern California. I Would really like to go to one


https://www.facebook.com/events/2119475071704980

https://www.facebook.com/events/100458150845649/

You can always check MECA or IASCA event sites too:

MECA Events

IASCA Events View As List [Worldwide]


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hmmm...4 1/2hr drive.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JI808 said:


> Hmmm...4 1/2hr drive.


if you dont come i will.. uh, hmm. well im not sure what i'll do but i'll be pretty upset now that i know your only 4.5 hours away lol.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> if you dont come i will.. uh, hmm. well im not sure what i'll do but i'll be pretty upset now that i know your only 4.5 hours away lol.


"Only"

Will put it on the schedule and see how it goes.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JI808 said:


> "Only"
> 
> Will put it on the schedule and see how it goes.


hey, not bad for a 3x with a finals judge


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Justintime said:


> I wonder if any of these similar event taking place in Southern California. I Would really like to go to one


There’s one MECA event left in SoCal/LA area this season. State finals are in SLO next month, you should check both events out. 

I’ll be at the latter one for sure.

If you do the Facebook thing, follow/like “MECA CA” to get updates about events. *Papasin* does a good job keeping it updated. As was said above, keep tabs on the meca website as well.

2019 season will probably start in December. 

There isn’t a lot of IASCA out here though. Maybe next year.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump! gathering some nice prizes because trophies are boring


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

nadams5755 said:


> There’s one MECA event left in SoCal/LA area this season. State finals are in SLO next month, you should check both events out.
> 
> I’ll be at the latter one for sure.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info Nadams5755


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

some prizes for the money round have started to show up


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I’m happy that the cars will be judged outside vs the Harv where I had to scramble to retune cuz the car didn’t sound anything like in the parking lot when I thought it was good to go. I’m using the same original tune to see if It will top 80 points since 2 judges scored me 79.5 and 79.75


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Mullings said:


> I’m happy that the cars will be judged outside vs the Harv where I had to scramble to retune cuz the car didn’t sound anything like in the parking lot when I thought it was good to go. I’m using the same original tune to see if It will top 80 points since 2 judges scored me 79.5 and 79.75


I predict the Prius will be crowned 2018 NYS Finals Champ


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Mullings said:


> I’m happy that the cars will be judged outside vs the Harv where I had to scramble to retune cuz the car didn’t sound anything like in the parking lot when I thought it was good to go. I’m using the same original tune to see if It will top 80 points since 2 judges scored me 79.5 and 79.75


same thing happened to me there , car was sounding very funny . lowest iasca score ive had all season , my meca scores were ok , good enough to win my class but man that place did strange things to my car ..next year total re-tune when i get there .


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I trust your ears Ryan, you were the first person to complain about something not right with how your system sounded at svr but couldn’t put a finger on the problem.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

audirsfaux said:


> same thing happened to me there , car was sounding very funny . lowest iasca score ive had all season , my meca scores were ok , good enough to win my class but man that place did strange things to my car ..next year total re-tune when i get there .


If you were able to win your class something was definitely up 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> If you were able to win your class something was definitely up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


wow dude , actually i won 2 classes that weekend ! Dick !! :laugh:


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Lmao, I’m sure the best men won their classes


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Bump! gathering some nice prizes because trophies are boring


I'm in Nick.
Add me to the list
Darren(dsquared) 2007 M35 Spectator only.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick Apicella (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Host

2) Josh Kleckner (D34dl1fter) - 2011 nissan versa

3) Kevin Mullings (Mullings) - Toyota Prius

4) Mike (Rotex7) - 2016 VW Golf R

5) John Krewinski - 2017 Subaru Crosstrek

6) Mike (MB2008LTZ) - Chevy Cruze

7) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry

8) Ian (Audirsfaux) - some ****ty audi

9) Darren(dsquared) 2007 M35 Spectator only.



This list is not complete as there are many other non-diyma members who are coming. I'm estimating 20+ cars!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> 1) Nick Apicella (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Host
> 
> 2) Josh Kleckner (D34dl1fter) - 2011 nissan versa
> 
> ...


i would say 19 , if that 20 is counting your civic .....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

audirsfaux said:


> i would say 19 , if that 20 is counting your civic .....


its not lol


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

1) Nick Apicella (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Host

2) Josh Kleckner (D34dl1fter) - 2011 nissan versa

3) Kevin Mullings (Mullings) - Toyota Prius

4) Mike (Rotex7) - 2016 VW Golf R

5) John Krewinski - 2017 Subaru Crosstrek

6) Mike (MB2008LTZ) - Chevy Cruze

7) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry

8) Ian (Audirsfaux) - some ****ty audi

9) Darren(dsquared) 2007 M35 Spectator only.

10) Rich (LostnEye) 2013 Taurus


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Some more goodies showed up


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright everyone, so as of right now it looks like our MECA judge will be none other than Vinny Taylor, and the money round judge will be Steve Weigner. Both are top teir judges that i feel i can take their words to the bank. Since everyone is pretty familiar with MECA i wont bother explaining that, but for the money round Steve and i have been bouncing ideas off each other the past week or so. Its Similar to a standard scoresheet with some minor changes and point swings that we feel better represents a good sounding car audio system. For prizes we have products from the likes of Audio Development, Audible Physics, Helix, Blam, Sound Deadener Showdown, Metra, Illusion Audio, Black Hole, and we're still working on more! Audiofrog will also have prizes for MECA classes first place winners.

That being said, i am opening up pre-registration now for both MECA and the Money Round in order to start getting a realistic headcount estimate. MECA is $35, and the Money Round is $50. Pre-register for both for $80

To pre-register contact me at [email protected]

Thank you and see you next weekend!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd be pretty stoked if all 26 showed up 

6 days!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

awesome man this should be blastie blast.


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice?


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Looking forward to it


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> Looking forward to it


bring your toolbox baby!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

It’s a matco 4s, make space lol.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Got my hotel, so I'll be there too!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

foreman said:


> Got my hotel, so I'll be there too!


where you staying ?


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hampton in Nanuet 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

foreman said:


> Hampton in Nanuet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


sweet ! me too !!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Ha nice! Be cool to meet some people before Sunday for sure!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

maybe cancel a room a share a bed if you really wanna meet someone lol


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

You always go gay....if it weren't for your gf, I'd start wondering nick...lol


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I’ll be in the area after work if you guys wanna hang out, might just leave my car over night in the best spot lol


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm staying in Nanuet as well. I'm heading down in the morning. We are going to a Yankee game Saturday. So if anyone wants to do breakfast Sunday or dinner I'm down for a meet and eat.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Either sounds good. I have no clue where to eat down there so if anyone has a good spot let us know

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

We know who knows. Maybe he'll join us if he has time with all the planning.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

for breakfast theres 2 really good options close to the shop. For something quick, Deli Central is the way to go. If you want a Diner, either Hogans right across the street from said deli, or Mt Ivy Diner are both good. Davids Bagels down the road from Mt. Ivy diner is really good too.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Before i forget...


DIRECTIONS: Almost all of you will end up on the palisades parkway. I'm also assuming most of you will be using google maps on your phone to get here. Considering that, ignore it if it tells you to get off exit 13. Get off ext 14. If your on the palisades south heading towards NYC, get off exit 14 and make a left. If you coming down Palisades north, get off exit 14 and make a right. From here navigation will tell you to follow that road until it ends at a 4 way intersection. Now heres where it gets tricky.. Sometimes google maps will tell people to go through the intersection into the Aldi/Tractor Supply parking lot. Do not do that. Make a right at that light onto 9W and make a left at the next light to head down Holt Drive towards the Shop Rite. Go down that road, and instead of making the second left hand turn into the Shop Rite plaza, make a right into the warehouse parking lot. Itll be a brick building and on the side of it there is some lettering that says "North American Music" (coincidental, not affiliated lol). That is the building. Pull in and you will see us. 


If for some reason you arent on the Pailisades Parkway, you will eventually be on 9W. Turn down Holt drive which is at a 3 way intersection with a Mobile gas station entrance kind of making it a 4 way intersection. Turn down that road and instead of making the second left hand turn into the Shop Rite plaza, make a right into the warehouse parking lot. Itll be a brick building and on the side of it there is some lettering that says "North American Music" (coincidental, not affiliated lol). That is the building. Pull in and you will see us. 


To everyone asking, i will most likely not be available on saturday during the day. Only in the am until about noon (which i am booked already), and sometime during the night. Most likely after 9pm. I have a family event to go to, so if you need some work done, or want to hang out, Matei, Josh, and Ian will be at the shop (again, i will be there until only about noon working on josh's car). You are still more than welcome to come by, hang out, and even work on your own car so long as Matei or Ian are there. Matei will be leaving around 6pm to catch a flight and wont be there sunday unfortunately.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

So Sunday breakfast. Is that what we're talking?


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Absolutely! I'm in for that


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

In for breakfast


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Nick,
have a great show this weekend.
wish I was there.

Julian


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Nick,
> have a great show this weekend.
> wish I was there.
> 
> Julian


Wish you could make it


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> Wish you could make it


I want to go. But cant

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> I want to go. But cant
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


just come with the new ride so i can start getting ideas for a build


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> just come with the new ride so i can start getting ideas for a build


****, Jen would Kill me.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> ****, Jen would Kill me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


thats fine lol


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> thats fine lol


Tuneau cover just got installed. So that's progress.









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

AVIDEDTR said:


> ****, Jen would Kill me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


I live close enough I can help you "take care" of that problem.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Headingout...my number is 585-451-9500 if anyone needs something while I'm on the way


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

So breakfast- when and where?


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hogan's looks good. And they open at 6. I'm good with that around 730ish if that works. This gives us enough time to eat, coffee and get there a little early. Thoughts?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

7:30 seems fine. I'm on my way back from the game now so that will be enough sleep


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, see you there 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm here btw... no rush


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing some pics of anyone takes any and seeing results - good group up there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Nick my car is in Malibu’s place, please park it outside, I’m running late


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I love you guys


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Looking forward to seeing some pics of anyone takes any and seeing results - good group up there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully others got some, as i planned on it (had my camera charged and ready to go), but turns out more people showed up than i could have possibly imagined and being the host/director plus installer/tuner of many of the cars there, saying i was busy would be putting it lightly lol. But yeah, about 30 cars total. over 20 competing. Just amazing overall.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Surprisingly good turn out, and so much friendly people just makes it even better


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Had a great time at Apicella Auto Sound today. It was an excellent turnout and was a well-managed event. Congrats on your inaugural show at your shop Nick. Here's to many more :beerchug:


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I only snapped 2 and these are just a small section, hopefully someone else had time to take more and better ones as I was busy listening to pretty much every car there


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

If anyone has ANY pictures, please post em. It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's a few



















































Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

More












































Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nick..Congrats on an awesome show!! I was so glad i was able to make it even if just for a little! Wish i could have competed..would have been fun! 

I cant wait for the next one!!!

I wish I could have listened to a few more cars that were there..but the ones that I did...simply amazing!!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Good seeing you John!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for hosting this Nick! Was really a great day... the food and prizes were awesome.

Also want to thank Steve W. and Vinny T. for coming out and judging this event. I know doing this takes time away from family especially on a Sunday (And for Vinny more time)... and for little or no compensation. Just know that we appreciate you guys doing this and giving us some contructive feedback so we know how we can improve our systems. There is quite a few of us new competitors, especially in the NE, and we need all the feedback we can get. :thumbsup:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That's quite a haul for Vinny. Cool that he made the trip up!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ErinH said:


> That's quite a haul for Vinny. Cool that he made the trip up!


an all expenses paid trip to NY via plane doesnt make it so bad 

but yeah, i was stoked to have him. I tried getting matt roberts too but he was in california.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Wish I could have been able to go but with kids and family and a 3 hour drive, I just couldn’t make it. I didn’t get home Saturday night until 7:30 pm; gone from 5:00 AM. The wife would probably throw all of my belongings on the lawn if I disappeared another day for a car audio show in NY :uneasy: . My DSP has been acting up too so the car just wasn’t ready either and with my sons football games and daughters field hockey, I’m having troubling finding the time to work on it. I hope there is another meet some time soon. Raising a family and this hobby are definitely at odds with each other. 

You guys need to post some more pictures of those prizes and the results of the judging too. Maybe there can be just a get together/meet in the Northeast where we just meet, listen, and share. I would love to hear some of the cars with three way systems as posted in the pictures above. I could bring my microphone/ laptop and help those who could benefit from REW for those who are less advanced. I also have three vehicles, all with active systems, and all sound fantastic to me.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

foreman said:


> Good seeing you John!


Good seeing you too Chris! and thanks for the pics! 

And omg.. Nick...you outdid yourself with John's blue car...cant remember the model! 

are the results going to be posted here?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Timelessr1 said:


> Good seeing you too Chris! and thanks for the pics!
> 
> And omg.. Nick...you outdid yourself with John's blue car...cant remember the model!
> 
> are the results going to be posted here?


Thanks John. Josh's Nissan Versa was the blue one. That thing is nuts.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Well put Ryan, especially for newb’s like us that’s constantly getting better results, congrats with that 80 point as that was my mile stone for the show, working on 82 for the next show then address the expensive short comings for next season. Also thanks you and Leonard for the music files, I haven’t listened to your collection yet as Leonard’s got me melting away in the seat while exposing the imperfections at the same time in the system. Also I’m addressing a major flaw that I discovered 2 days before the show and didn’t want to risk taking apart the car and not finish in time for the show, I’m super excited for the next show as this fix will net me better points.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Dang,looks like it was a good time!!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Mullings said:


> Well put Ryan, especially for newb’s like us that’s constantly getting better results, congrats with that 80 point as that was my mile stone for the show, working on 82 for the next show then address the expensive short comings for next season. Also thanks you and Leonard for the music files, I haven’t listened to your collection yet as Leonard’s got me melting away in the seat while exposing the imperfections at the same time in the system. Also I’m addressing a major flaw that I discovered 2 days before the show and didn’t want to risk taking apart the car and not finish in time for the show, I’m super excited for the next show as this fix will net me better points.


Yes, congrats on breaking the 80 point barrier yourself! The Prius sounded the best I ever heard it this weekend... Well done.

Also, You should find some extra tunes that you didn't know you were getting


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey, not only did kevin break 80 points, but he tied the car that won best if show. The tie breaker went to the 4th in line.. tonality they tied, imaging they tied, realism them tied.. it was linearity that kevin was down a quarter point in between the two judges. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

That car was probably the only car I didn’t listen, we should’ve known that something special was going on in it when he took it outa the trailer and hide it in a corner lol, hope to see him at the next meet for another friendly battle.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks to nick for putting this together and to the vendors who put together some nice prices for the money round.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Just a few pics from the security cameras to show how many car. I counted a total of 31 cars that showed up throughout the day, and I think 23 that competed. Out of ever vehicle you see, the landscaping truck, lawn doctor van, the Winnebago looking thing, and boat on the trailer are the only ones not there for the show.






























Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Look awesome! sorry I missed it.... I was on the fence saturday night, but when I got up Sunday, it was raining a little bit.. I'm kind of OCD about my garage queen getting wet and dirty... Next one, though.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

RRizz said:


> Look awesome! sorry I missed it.... I was on the fence saturday night, but when I got up Sunday, it was raining a little bit.. I'm kind of OCD about my garage queen getting wet and dirty... Next one, though.


Dont worry. There will definitely be more. Im hoping for three 2x's, and one 3x next year. This is probably the most populated area with enthusiasts in the country, yet no competition without driving hours. I'm changing that. 



With all of that said, we do have one issue. Lack of judges in the area. I'm going to judge training in February but not sure how people would feel about me judging my own shows. Thats kinda weird.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Isn't it only wierd if you're judging your own car?


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> Isn't it only wierd if you're judging your own car?


Judges get "judges points" towards finals for judging so they wont get a score...the score will show as a 0


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> Isn't it only wierd if you're judging your own car?


people might not like it if a car i built did well and theirs didnt. I dont want to make steve be the only judge, ya know? PS, did you show up or is my memory really that bad?!


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> With all of that said, we do have one issue. Lack of judges in the area. I'm going to judge training in February but not sure how people would feel about me judging my own shows. Thats kinda weird.


it can be challenging being event director and judging at the same time, but sometimes you have to, ask *papasin*. 

there can be conflict of interest if you're judging cars you've tuned against others. it's difficult to remove perceived bias.

they try to do a 3x show the same/next day as judge training, and make the new judges do the show, so no particular new judge throws the scores off.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nadams5755 said:


> it can be challenging being event director and judging at the same time, but sometimes you have to, ask *papasin*.
> 
> there can be conflict of interest if you're judging cars you've tuned against others. it's difficult to remove perceived bias.
> 
> they try to do a 3x show the same/next day as judge training, and make the new judges do the show, so no particular new judge throws the scores off.


yeah, i probably wont judge to be honest. but im not sure what else to do.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

You might get asked to judge shows out of state. Should definitely atttend training even if you have no intention of judging. It helps manage expectations.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I didn't show. I had a family situation happen and I ended up leaving soon as I woke up Sunday am. Didn't even make breakfast.  I should of known when I got to the Hampton. Couldn't find my reservation at first so I wasn't even sure we were at the right Hotel. Then the first set of key cards only worked once and they kept erasing or whatever both days I was there. I got five or six made. Finally Sunday morning I just had my kids answer the phone and let me in and out of the building.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

there will always be those who feel sour because your judging cars that you tuned, even if you're honest to a fault. Its been done to death already, anyone whos been competing, or been around MECA and IASCA for years can tell you that, and give you names.
Theres a shop that comes to mind just recently (within the last 3 years or so) that was outright blatant about it..... Advertised a show on a sunday, but snuck a show in on the saturday before that no one knew about but him, and a few cars he built, and his pals. It was right at the end of the season, They called it a "points chaser". wouldn't ya know it, two or 3 of them made just enough to get to finals that year.
The shame of it was, it was relatively close drive for a few of us, but we won't frequent that shops events anymore because of that.
Anyway, to make a long story longer.. If I were you, I'd steer clear of judging cars at a show you host, when you have dogs in the race. My .02, take it for what its worth.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Nick what's it take to be a judge? What's the classes involve?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Catch up events before finals seem pretty popular, seems to even happen during the week.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

nadams5755 said:


> Catch up events before finals seem pretty popular, seems to even happen during the week.


which is perfectly fine..... if they are advertised for everyone, not just 5 guys in 3 different classes.. 3 firsts and 2 seconds, dependent on who needs the most points to qualify for finals.. Almost like they did the math. Lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> Nick what's it take to be a judge? What's the classes involve?


Just gotta go to judge training in Nashville. 100 bucks I think and that includes a ticket to a symphony. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Symphony is definitely helpful in tuning and judging. You should go anyway.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> DWith all of that said, we do have one issue. Lack of judges in the area. I'm going to judge training in February but not sure how people would feel about me judging my own shows. Thats kinda weird.


I remember a judge in-training, who was from the area, at the Brooklyn show... what happen to him?


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Truthunter said:


> I remember a judge in-training, who was from the area, at the Brooklyn show... what happen to him?


I'll be attending judges training as well next year with nick in the Hopes of 

A. better understand what it is a judge is listening for in relation to the scoring 
B. Provide another judge in the area


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Truthunter said:


> I remember a judge in-training, who was from the area, at the Brooklyn show... what happen to him?


He didnt do so hot lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Meca results are up 

MECA Events


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Damn, I’d love to listen to George’s car to see where he’s weak/strong vs my car, I’m already making changes to my pods to address stage width issues with fantastic results, can’t wait for the next meet.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Mullings said:


> Damn, I’d love to listen to George’s car to see where he’s weak/strong vs my car, I’m already making changes to my pods to address stage width issues with fantastic results, *can’t** wait for the next meet.*


Just texted ya this but.....

Im pretty sure they will have a 2x event at finals that you can enter and it counts towards next year for points......


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

As long as I can attempt to get points I’ll take the drive cuz I have my eyes set on finals for next year


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> As long as I can attempt to get points I’ll take the drive cuz I have my eyes set on finals for next year


lets gooooooo!!!!


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Mullings said:


> As long as I can attempt to get points I’ll take the drive cuz I have my eyes set on finals for next year


I've got ya covered on the gate passes !


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry it took a while, just getting to pics now. These are mostly from BSaint on here. He emailed them to me a day after the show. Thanks for making the trip Brendan! The others are from my UPS guy who happens to be into car audio, and a few from the security cameras to show how many cars showed up.























































































































Ron and I dont look to happy.. lol









































































































Steve explaining scores.. crushing dreams since 1978































































































Between these last 4 pics i can count 31 cars that were there for the event. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Can’t wait for the next show, aiming for a 84 this time


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> Can’t wait for the next show, aiming for a 84 this time


good, i'll get the angle grinder ready for your kick panels :laugh:


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Wow,looks like an awesome turn out!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Lets see what the judges say at finals with the new mod,then we’ll take it from there.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the pics guys. Had a good time, albeit very busy in and out of cars judging.


Great job with the show Nick. It was a very good success with a great turnout. Add Iasca next year too!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Thanks for the pics guys. Had a good time, albeit very busy in and out of cars judging.
> 
> 
> Great job with the show Nick. It was a very good success with a great turnout. Add Iasca next year too!


thanks, and i do plan on adding iasca next year


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Sorry it took a while, just getting to pics now. These are mostly from BSaint on here. He emailed them to me a day after the show. Thanks for making the trip Brendan! The others are from my UPS guy who happens to be into car audio, and a few from the security cameras to show how many cars showed up.


Wow! Lots of guys I know, and fantastic cars......but that Weim is amazing! Who's is that? Blues are incredible (or at least it looks like a blue on this screen). We had a grey for 11 years....miss her!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Wow! Lots of guys I know, and fantastic cars......but that Weim is amazing! Who's is that? Blues are incredible (or at least it looks like a blue on this screen). We had a grey for 11 years....miss her!


Thats Scotts dog. I think he said its a silver lab?


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

​Yep, silver lab. Relatively newer breed. I started looking into them. Beautiful dogs. Basically a really light chocolate lab iirc. It's technically a flaw...but they breed them for it now


----------

